# Overclocker MacBook Pro 13" 2010 !!!!



## Hackintosh (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous les gamer ! , même si un Mac nest pas fait pour jouer a des jeux.... Je vous propose un outil qui fera le bonheur des joueurs sur Windows via boot camp. Son nom est: evga precision.
Il permet d'augmenter la fréquence de sa carte graphique, et ainsi avoir plus de  fps. J'ai donc réussi a augmenté mes "core clock" et "shader clock" a 630 MHZ et 1337MHZ. Ceci a eu comme effet d'augmenter mes fps dans COD*6 et COD*7 de presque de 45%. J'ai donc 70 FPS (graphique dans extra avec shadow, specular maps, etc..) dans COD 6 et 45 fps dans COD*7 (avec les mêmes config). Je tenais donc affaire part de mes découvertes. Merci 


*ATTENTION :modo: :  Même si je n'ai eu aucun problème d'instabilité ou bug, je ne suis pas responsable de perte de donné , ordinateur défectueux, bris ect...
*

evga precision: http://www.evga.com/precision/ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h07 ----------

Jai oublié, macbook pro 13" 2010 2,66 GHZ nvidia 320M ssd 4 go ram


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2011)

Comment griller le chipset graphique...

Quelle température??


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

L'intérêt d'un Mac, c'est d'avoir un matériel dont la conception est adaptée au logiciel et à l'usage prévu, de sorte que la stabilité et la pérennité du système soient maximales.  Or, overclocker un matériel fait sortir ses caractéristiques des limites garanties par le constructeur pour obtenir un bon fonctionnement et une durée de vie acceptable.

L'intérêt d'overclocker un matériel est de faire des économies ou d'accéder à des performances non disponibles sur le marché. Or, un Mac est plus cher à l'achat (on l'amortit sur la durée, si on lui donne l'occasion de survivre), et ses performances brutes ne sont pas parmi les meilleures (elles sont simplement suffisantes à l'usage prévu).

Pour faire des jeux sous Windows, il y a plus simple et plus sûr que d'acheter un Mac et de le tuer à plus ou moins long terme en le bricolant : il suffit d'acheter directement un PC adapté à ce qu'on recherche.


Par ailleurs, avoir un jeu et un matériel qui produisent 70 fps est absolument sans intérêt. Pour rappel, la persistance rétinienne nécessite un renouvellement d'images beaucoup moins fréquent (16 images pas secondes au minimum). Au cinéma, les films d'action sont toujours en 24 images par seconde, et personne ne s'en est jamais plaint.

De ce point de vue, le MBP cité présente déjà les performances nécessaires sans qu'il soit nécessaire de l'overclocker.


----------



## Hackintosh (22 Mai 2011)

1. 16 fps nes pas asser 2. Il a des flou pour que limage soi fluide au cinema 3 . G ecris xeci pour aide ceu qui le veulent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------

PA5CAL ma temperature ne depasse jamais 80 celsius ses la meme chose que lorsque je ne loverclock pas.... A cod 4 pour mac )sans loverclocké) sa montais autentai mais sans les performance


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Mai 2011)

1. Bien entendu, 16 fps c'est un peu trop juste pour des scènes rapides, et c'est en grande partie pour cela qu'on a imposé le 24 fps au cinéma (soit +50%).

2. Concernant le flou de mouvement, il ne participe pas vraiment à la fluidité générale mais plutôt à l'impression de continuité dans les mouvements rapides. Son absence dans un jeu d'action peut s'apparenter à un défaut de conception dès lors qu'il provoque une gêne pour le joueur qui utilise un matériel aux performances prétendument adaptées. L'augmentation des fps ne peut qu'atténuer légèrement le problème, mais pas le régler. Ce n'est pas en augmentant de 45% les fps qu'on peut voir une nette amélioration (cela ne correspond qu'à un facteur de 0,7 sur les distances parcourues entre deux trames), mais plutôt en les multipliant par 3 ou par 10, ce qui est hors de portée de la manipulation que tu proposes.

3. Si tu veux vraiment aider, ton conseil devrait plutôt être accompagné d'un rappel des risques encourus au lieu d'une déclaration de dégagement de toute responsabilité de ta part. Cela dit, mon intervention a pour but de combler cette lacune.


Si la température n'augmente pas, alors ce n'est pas directement celle des puces du système graphique que tu mesures, ou qu'elles ne sont pas beaucoup sollicitées, ou alors c'est parce que tu as réduit la tension d'alimentation dans le même temps.

En effet, sous une tension donnée et pour une tâche déterminée, toute augmentation de la fréquence provoque une augmentation quasi-proportionnelle de la puissance consommée et dissipée, et par conséquent de l'élévation de la température : une puce à 90°C qui est accélérée de 50% dépasse généralement les 110°C.

Cette augmentation peut être contrecarrée par une baisse de la tension d'alimentation, mais elle s'accompagne alors d'une réduction de la marge de bruit et d'une augmentation des risques de dysfonctionnement du circuit.

Sur un système non overclocké, on peut déjà facilement dépasser les 100°C au niveau de la GPU quand elle est fortement sollicitée. L'augmentation de la fréquence mène à augmenter la température et/ou à malmener les portes logiques du circuit qui ne commutent plus dans les conditions prévues. Au bout du compte, on met le circuit à rude épreuve et on réduit sa durée de vie, voire on arrive à l'endommager.


----------



## Hackintosh (23 Mai 2011)

PA5CAl bon, oui tu a raison. Et tu dois surment étudier en informatique &#57606;. Je te remercie de tout sa mais moi ce que jespeerai cetai daidé du monde mai bon sa na pas lair...&#58383; mais je trouve quand meme que mon 45% de fps aide. Car lorsquil a un explosion ou autre geste rapide les fps ne décende pas 14 !!! Il reste a 45. Ces pour sa que ses pratique . Il garde sa stabilité. Mais bon mes culpa &#58371;


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Mai 2011)

Hackintosh a dit:


> Car lorsquil a un explosion ou autre geste rapide les fps ne décende pas 14 !!! Il reste a 45.


Si ça arrive, c'est parce qu'il y a un défaut de conception dans le jeu, ou parce que le matériel ne correspond pas à la configuration minimale requise.

Par ailleurs, cela m'étonnerait fort qu'un simple overclocking puisse réellement empêcher le jeu de passer de 45 à 14 fps. En effet, tandis que l'overclocking ne peut être limité qu'à quelques dizaines de pourcents (car on n'en est pas au point de refroidir la machine à l'azote liquide), le gain de puissance de calcul que tu annonces dans ce cas précis équivaudrait à +220% !


----------



## Hackintosh (23 Mai 2011)

Le 14. Fps que je te parlais cetais lorsquil avait une explosion , geste rapide ect.... Tu ne joue pas a des jeux ? Lorsquil a trop daction en un coups les fps en baisse tres rapidement et remonte llleeennntteemment. Pource qui est de la chaleur, jattein 90 celcius oui, mais avec ma tablete avec 3 ventillateut je reste stable. 60 celsius. Je ne sais pas si tu me comprend bien pour les fps..... Et oui mon mac a les exigence minimal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

14 fps etai un nombre fictif mais sa décent en dessous des 20


----------



## Charlon (7 Août 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Par ailleurs, avoir un jeu et un matériel qui produisent 70 fps est absolument sans intérêt. Pour rappel, la persistance rétinienne nécessite un renouvellement d'images beaucoup moins fréquent (16 images pas secondes au minimum). Au cinéma, les films d'action sont toujours en 24 images par seconde, et personne ne s'en est jamais plaint.
> 
> De ce point de vue, le MBP cité présente déjà les performances nécessaires sans qu'il soit nécessaire de l'overclocker.



hmmm juste un truc, je joue professionnellement à super smash bros melee sur gamecube, je te promets qu'en moins de 2 secondes, je vois la difference entre du 50HZ et du 60HZ d'ailleur, pourquoi google se ferait ch*** à passer au 60 hz sur youtube si ça n'avait aucune utilité comme tu dis ? Et sinon, tu ne trouves pas qu'une télé 100 hz, c'est plus beau ? (je ne parle pas de télés 3D ( 50hz+50hz))
Nan, sérieusement, ça se voit que tu n'es pas un gamer, donc c'est normal que tu penses que les yeux ne sont pas si rapide que ça.


----------



## edd72 (7 Août 2012)

Tu parles d'un console de jeu vidéo qui n'adapte pas son framerate à la fréquence.

Du coup, dans ce cas précis de ta console (et du temps machine de ton jeu), chaque seconde en 60Hz dure 1,10s en 50Hz. Ton jeu est plus lent.

Mais c'est sans rapport avec le FPS dont il est question ici.

Il y a des gens dont la profession est "joueur à Smash Bros"?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Août 2012)

Charlon a dit:


> hmmm juste un truc, je joue professionnellement à super smash bros melee sur gamecube, je te promets qu'en moins de 2 secondes, je vois la difference entre du 50HZ et du 60HZ d'ailleur, pourquoi google se ferait ch*** à passer au 60 hz sur youtube si ça n'avait aucune utilité comme tu dis ? Et sinon, tu ne trouves pas qu'une télé 100 hz, c'est plus beau ? (je ne parle pas de télés 3D ( 50hz+50hz))
> Nan, sérieusement, ça se voit que tu n'es pas un gamer, donc c'est normal que tu penses que les yeux ne sont pas si rapide que ça.


Déterrage d'un sujet de plus d'un an... 

... Sinon, je tire mon expérience des logiciels et matériels vidéo et des jeux que j'ai développés, du temps passé (beaucoup nuits blanches) à jouer à de nombreux jeux ou à visionner des films sur divers matériels, et encore d'autres applications de mes connaissances en physiologie optique.


Si je peux également faire la différence entre une animation à 50 Hz et une autre à 60 Hz, c'est seulement parce qu'elles sont effectivement _différentes_ sur certains points perceptibles, mais non pas parce que la seconde est forcément meilleure.

Notamment, une mauvaise adéquation entre le rafraîchissement des images et la cinématique des scènes ou l'éclairage artificiel ambiant peut être visible, au point de devenir désagréable (... et parfois on pourrait être amené à préférer le 50 fps au 60 fps).

Si une augmentation de 20% de la vitesse d'affichage est juste perceptible, à ces vitesses elle n'améliore pas réellement la jouabilité : un gain maximum de 0,017 s à l'échelle du temps de réaction de l'oeil et des réflexes humains, c'est « peanuts ». En revanche, elle pourrait déjà être suffisante pour poser des problèmes à plus ou moins long terme à la machine qu'on a overclockée pour l'obtenir.

_[EDIT: compte tenu de la remarque de edd72, pour les jeux, je pars du principe qu'ils seraient joués à la même vitesse dans les deux cas]_


Si Google se fait « ch*** » à passer au 60 Hz sur YouTube, c'est parce que c'est (historiquement) la fréquence des écrans et des caméras (60 Hz = 60 fps progressif aujourd'hui, contre 60 Hz = 30 fps entrelacé auparavant).

Pour rappel, aux USA la fréquence du courant secteur est à 60 Hz (elle est à 50 Hz en France), et comme la plupart des lampes « clignotent » à deux fois cette fréquence, on a calé dessus la fréquence de rafraîchissement des équipements vidéo afin d'éviter un phénomène de battement pénible et usant pour la vue.

En plus de la disparition de l'entrelacement, les prises de vue à 60 fps permettent de meilleurs ralentis que celles à 30 fps.

Et pour certaines personnes (mais pas pour tout le monde) un doublement de la fréquence à l'affichage apporte une (légère) impression de meilleure fluidité dans les mouvements très rapides. Il en va de même si l'on compare des affichages à 100 Hz et 50 Hz. Mais c'est une question d'_interprétation_ des images par le cerveau, et non pas de _rapidité_ de la vision, laquelle est très largement dépassée à ces niveaux.

Cela est toutefois valable à condition que la capture (ou la construction) des images soit compatible avec la vitesse de restitution, notamment en ce qui concerne le rendu (ou l'impression) de flou de mouvement, et le rapport (entier) entre les fréquences de production et d'affichage : afficher en temps réel une animation à 70 fps sur un écran à 60 Hz ou 75 Hz reste une grosse erreur car cela nuit à la qualité visuelle (certaines images devant être dupliquées, supprimées ou interpolées périodiquement afin de respecter la cadence).


Enfin, je dirai qu'aujourd'hui les acheteurs de TV à 100/120 Hz sont des perfectionnistes tout juste abusés : ils _perçoivent_ la différence, et sont _persuadés_ que c'est mieux (surtout quand les images sont encore à 50/60 Hz, ça fait bien rigoler). Quant aux acheteurs de TV à 200/240 Hz (voire 400/480 Hz), ce sont carrément des gogos.


----------

